
Inspect This Snake - maxencecornet
https://matthewrayfield.com/goodies/inspect-this-snake/
======
mdip
Quick way (Linux FF/Chrome at least): CTRL+SHIFT+C[0], click the snake. (arrow
keys)

[0] I _wish_ I had to look that up, but no. That's the shortcut for "Copy" in
my terminals and I frequently CTRL+SHIFT+C VSCode, which usually elicits a
quick four-letter one under my breath.

